# Is a hd with 8mb cache better than a 2mb?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

There's a wd 60gb with a special edition 8mb cache on ebay. Is this better than a 2mb for a dp upgrade? Thanks


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

The cache is a computer related term. The DP has no need for a cache. What is being described in the E-Bay auction is what the hard drive uses if it were placed in a computer. BTW, is this hard drive a brand new one or is it one that comes from a computer that has been previously used. It is better to use a new virgin hard drive if you want to put a NEW hard drive in your DP. 

Considering the prices of NEW hard drives are so cheap, you would be better off buying one from any computer supply store, such a Best Buy. Buying things like hard drives from E-Bay is not always the cheapest, or best way to go. If the hard drive you buy on E-Bay turns out to not work you have no recourse. If you buy it from a store like Best Buy, you can take it back, & either get your money back or a new one to replace it. :welcome:


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Lew, thanks for the info. Best Buy only had 7200rpm drives and those who have done the hd upgrade said to go with a 5400rpm to be on the safe side with added heat. Best Buy is twice the price anyway compared to pricewatch and ebay. A seller with many good sales has new sealed WD 60gb 5400 for 89. right now. But I'm taking my time. I figure upgrading the dp is the best thing to do until I decide my next move, which could be a 508, or a tivo, or dtv. I don't know yet. Thanks


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

PS As mentioned, get a 5400 RPM drive for the DP.

However, for a PC, the 8MB cache is the best HD performance improvement I've seen in the last few years.


----------

